# Need Help with 94' Maxima AC problem



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been having problems with my AC. It will blow cold air than it will warm up to the outside air temp then blow cold air again. I tried to refill the "freon" but when I brought it up to the PSI listed on the can the compressor would run but when the engine RPM was brought up the compressor would cycle on and off (giving cold then warm then cold). I was wondering if the 94' maxima's had a different filling PSI (low pressure side) than what was listed on the refill instructions. I can not find the recommended PSI in the manual and the only spec listed under the hood is for lbs.

Any suggestions would be wonderfull. This was done last summer and when I went to use the AC today it was colder than ambient temp but not nearly as cold as it should be. I however am trying to find on a PSI before reattempting to fill the system.

Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you probably have a bad pressure switch.
I would highly recommend taking it to a QUALIFIED repair shop and having it checked.


----------

